# Got some new tires



## KnightRyder (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

nice bike


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks sweet!!!


----------



## KnightRyder (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks.... can't wait to drop them into the mud


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ lol same here i just go some zillas too and have yet to get them all that muddy. by the way it looks good


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Its bout time you put something on that bike.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good now get to eatin.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice lookin Renegade!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Masher when you gonna be eating again


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Im ready to see her in the mud


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

codyh said:


> Masher when you gonna be eating again


 
Probably about the same time you are. Albert said you rebuilt the top but left the bottom.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Nah man, I sold mine, Im bout to get a Rzr. Talyor rebuilt his top end but left the bottom but i think were gonna do top and bottom soon.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't do it Cody, you cannot go to the darkside.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I gotta, I just gotta


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I love that...I wish the dealer would take my wife in on trade...they said I was upside too much money.


----------

